# Body Rash - New Diagnosis and need help please!



## Alwayssomething (Oct 16, 2011)

I was just diagnosed with Hoshi's as well as Celiac and need some help. I'm not really sure if this is a celiac issue or hoshi issue so I am posting this on two both sites, as I am desperate.

2 years ago I suspected I had Celiac, but test after test came back negative and I only "showed signs of micro colitis", then my mother and brother were both hospitalized last year with Colitis. So I finally decided to follow my gut and go gluten free, I lasted three weeks and gave up. About a month later I tried again, again I made it three weeks and gave up. Then broke out in this crazy rash&#8230;.it looks more like a sunburn, and it all over my body and hot to the touch. My dr thought it was allergy related, after a month he sent me to an allergist, as soon as he saw me he said this is related to an autoimmune disease and sent me to have my thyroid antibodies tested. That came back high, as well as my ANA. 
He referred me to an Endo, which took 3 weeks to get into, so I started doing a lot of research and figured I had hoshi's and the best thing was going gluten free. My endo confirmed the hoshi's, he did run more blood work and I also had a ultrasound. Here is where I need the help&#8230;.after almost three weeks gluten free I am still itching everywhere although the rash is now only blotchy it is not gone. How long before I should get some relief?

By the way, my Endo did not put me on any medication because although my TPO and my Thryoid antibodies are elevated, my TSH, T3 and T4 are all within normal range, so he feels like if we treat the Autoimmune disease (Celiac) that no damage has been done to the thyroid and I can avoid medication. Does this sound reasonable or should I seek a second opinion. 
Would you be concerned with the elevated ANA, or do you think that is the result of the Celiac or Hoshimoto's?

I did have one set back when I used a new shampoo and had an instant reaction then realized it had wheat in it.


----------



## RandiLea88 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have normal TSH but have also been told that I might be in the early stages of Hashi's due to my antibody levels. I'm not being treated because of the normal TSH level so it seems like we are in a similar position as I have also been having rashes.
Based on everything I've read.. gluten-free really does help and I have recently started to try it and it does seem to make my skin rashes more manageable.
I am so new to this so everything I say you may want to take with a grain of salt!!
Maybe make sure that you are not taking in any trace amounts of gluten since it is found in so many places that many don't think about (packaged shredded cheese, packaged deli meat, some spices, etc.).
Also, it is possible for break-outs/rashes to become infected so if they aren't treated with antibiotics and/or prednisone is may be nearly impossible for them to go away. So maybe the rash itself needs to be treated before it will fully go away.
Just some thoughts... I hope you figure things out!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alwayssomething said:


> I was just diagnosed with Hoshi's as well as Celiac and need some help. I'm not really sure if this is a celiac issue or hoshi issue so I am posting this on two both sites, as I am desperate.
> 
> 2 years ago I suspected I had Celiac, but test after test came back negative and I only "showed signs of micro colitis", then my mother and brother were both hospitalized last year with Colitis. So I finally decided to follow my gut and go gluten free, I lasted three weeks and gave up. About a month later I tried again, again I made it three weeks and gave up. Then broke out in this crazy rash&#8230;.it looks more like a sunburn, and it all over my body and hot to the touch. My dr thought it was allergy related, after a month he sent me to an allergist, as soon as he saw me he said this is related to an autoimmune disease and sent me to have my thyroid antibodies tested. That came back high, as well as my ANA.
> He referred me to an Endo, which took 3 weeks to get into, so I started doing a lot of research and figured I had hoshi's and the best thing was going gluten free. My endo confirmed the hoshi's, he did run more blood work and I also had a ultrasound. Here is where I need the help&#8230;.after almost three weeks gluten free I am still itching everywhere although the rash is now only blotchy it is not gone. How long before I should get some relief?
> ...


What did your thyroid labs look like? Could you please post the results and the ranges for us to see!

I was astounded to read about your shampoo as I have had sores on my scalp for a few years (I am gluten free for many many years now) and one day I decided to read the ingredients. OMG!! WHEAT!!! In my shampoo? I quit the shampoo and dang; no more outbreaks...........believe this or not readers.

The lesson? Read everything and I do mean everything.

Welcome!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

When you were tested for Celiac, were you also tested for stomach/intestinal bacteria (the bad kind) using a breath test? I had this test done last year, came back positive for SIBO (Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth), took an antibiotic (very expensive, but was covered by my insurance), and I feel much better now, stomach-wise. I believe it was called a "lactulose breath test" at my clinic. The drug was Xifaxan, and here's information about the test: http://www.gidoctor.net/lactose-breath-test.php

Might be worth looking into, depending on your stomach symptoms.


----------



## Alwayssomething (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses:
_Randilea_: my rash looks more like a sunburn, no leasions or blisters, and after 6 days of prednizone it finally cleared but only for 48 hours.

_Octavia_: My blood and biopsie for Cleiac all came back negative two years ago, but my vitamin D and vitamin B levels were low. The Endo diagnosed me based on those number, my symptoms and other dr's notes. I did send off to have the Entrolab test for Gluten, it should be here any day. Otherwise this is the only diagnosis I have....2 years ago I took an article about the same medication you used to my GI and asked about that, he didn't give it to me but did say that would only be a temporary fix and would be needed anytime I had a flare.

_Adros_ here are my labs:
*September 23*
Thyroblobulin Antibodies = 30 Range: <OR-20
T3 Uptake = 31 Range: 22-35
T4 Total = 7.9 Range: 4.5-12.0
Free T4 = 2.4 Range: 1.4-3.8
ANA 1:160 Range: <1:40 is negative
1:40 to 1:80 Low Antibody Level
>1:80 Elevated Antibody
For the ANA for years I have always tested at 1:40 always a low positive.

*October 12*
T4, Free = 1.1 Range: 0.8-1.8
Thryoglobulin Antibodies=27 Range <20
TPO = 34 Range: <35
TSH=2.96 Range: 0.38-4.30

I also have two nodules on my thryoid and this is the imaging report. "There are 2 nodules seen in the thyroid, one on the right and one on the left measuring up to 5 mm. They are associated with prominent blood flow. The sudy is otherwise unremarkable.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Alwayssomething said:


> 2 years ago I took an article about the same medication you used to my GI and asked about that, he didn't give it to me but did say that would only be a temporary fix and would be needed anytime I had a flare.


That's probably true. My "temporary fix" has lasted almost 2 years now, and has made a huge difference. 

At my clinic, they determine the antibiotic dose based on how much bacteria appears to be present, with the goal of kill it all off so it doesn't come back. Maybe it's not possible to kill absolutely all of it, but they sure try!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alwayssomething said:


> Thanks for the responses:
> _Randilea_: my rash looks more like a sunburn, no leasions or blisters, and after 6 days of prednizone it finally cleared but only for 48 hours.
> 
> _Octavia_: My blood and biopsie for Cleiac all came back negative two years ago, but my vitamin D and vitamin B levels were low. The Endo diagnosed me based on those number, my symptoms and other dr's notes. I did send off to have the Entrolab test for Gluten, it should be here any day. Otherwise this is the only diagnosis I have....2 years ago I took an article about the same medication you used to my GI and asked about that, he didn't give it to me but did say that would only be a temporary fix and would be needed anytime I had a flare.
> ...


Have you ever been tested for Lupus? Anti-DNA, C3, C4 (you can look up here; http://www.labtestsonline.org/)

tests for lupus
http://lupus.webmd.com/tc/antibody-tests-for-lupus-topic-overview

Your rashes sound familiar to me. I have Lupus. The patient does not always present w/ the atypical butterfly rash. ANA does suggest that further testing be done for a myriad of things. You can look that up on the link for labtestsonline as well.

Your FT4 is below the mid-range of 1.3 so that raises an eyebrow. It was low in Sept. as well. And for most of us, that TSH of 2.96 would render us inoperative.

Most of us do best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T4 and FREE T3 above the mid-range of the ranges given by your lab.

I don't think you feel very well at all!

Also, you should not have any Thyroglobulin Ab.

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

What were the results of your thyroid ultra-sound and when did this take place?


----------



## Alwayssomething (Oct 16, 2011)

I was tested for Lupus, Sjogren's and Rheumatod, all negative. My Rhemetologist ran extensive autoimmune test in April. When my ANA was raised with this blood work I immediately went to see her and she told me it was only elevated becuase of the Thyroid Antibodies. The Endo told me that was not true....this is all very confusing.

Based on all my reading here and the Celiac website, I should probably seek a second opinion of both my Rhematologist and the Endocronologist


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alwayssomething said:


> I was tested for Lupus, Sjogren's and Rheumatod, all negative. My Rhemetologist ran extensive autoimmune test in April. When my ANA was raised with this blood work I immediately went to see her and she told me it was only elevated becuase of the Thyroid Antibodies. The Endo told me that was not true....this is all very confusing.
> 
> Based on all my reading here and the Celiac website, I should probably seek a second opinion of both my Rhematologist and the Endocronologist


So, you did in fact have the Anti-DNA, C3 and C4 tests?

Your Rheumatologist happens to be correct. My rheumatologist keeps my TSH very suppressed (0.03) and my Lupus and ANA antibodies are no longer detectable and have not been for a couple of years now. Originally the Anti-DNA, C3, C4 and ANA were through the roof.

This TSH suppression usually does the same on the thyroid antibodies. Keeps them very very quiet. Do bear in mind that we each are different and what might work for one, might not for the other. Just sharing my experience.

And as a side note; these antibodies are evasive. They do wax and wane. Timing has a lot to do with catching them in the act.


----------



## Alwayssomething (Oct 16, 2011)

It looks like I did not have the C3, C4 to the best of what I can tell. My DNA Antibody was 1 the range is <4 = Negative, 5-9 Indererminate > 10 is Positive. I have a lot of things on here that just give me a negative and at the top it says ANA, IFA Panel Comprehensive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alwayssomething said:


> It looks like I did not have the C3, C4 to the best of what I can tell. My DNA Antibody was 1 the range is <4 = Negative, 5-9 Indererminate > 10 is Positive. I have a lot of things on here that just give me a negative and at the top it says ANA, IFA Panel Comprehensive.


C3 and C4 are only compliment tests; not to worry! Well; it's there (Anti-DNA), that's for sure. You will find that this could wax and wane as well.

You might just want to peruse this site. http://www.thelupussite.com/tests.html


----------

